# WHITE LIBERAL WOMEN PUSH OVER CONFEDERATE STATUE AND CRUSH BLACK MALE PROTESTERS SKULL....!!!!!



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

*Where's the DEMOCRAT OUTRAGE !!!!*




*UPDATE: Black Protester’s Skull Split Open when Liberals Push Statue on His Head — Victim Coded Twice! Sent to Hospital as an Alpha Trauma Alert*
By Jim Hoft
Published June 11, 2020 at 12:05am

*A far left protester was critically injured on Wednesday when a leftist mob toppled a Confederate statue on top of him.



The young Democrats attempted to destroy a Confederate Monument in Portsmouth, Virginia.
 When they knocked over one of the statues it landed on a fellow protester critically injuring the man.*

A witness said the protester’s skull was showing and he as convulsing on the ground.       
 
  Baruch Sandhaus @BaruchSandhaus


https://twitter.com/BaruchSandhaus/status/1270897677027467264

 BREAKING: Protester critically injured after toppled Confederate statue landed on his head in Portsmouth, Virginia  

“We could see that his skull was actually showing..”

Damn Confederates still beating black people, hundred years later #BLM #CancelAmerica 
 
https://twitter.com/i/status/1270897677027467264


*UPDATE —* The black protester coded twice after the statue split his head open. He was convulsing. He was sent to Norfolk General as an Alpha Trauma alert.


Via the Black Lives Matter 757:




> Blacklivesmatter757                    @BLM757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

*Fitting......










						"These Names Have to Go" - Pelosi Calls for Removal of All Confederate Statues -- What About Racist Democrats? Woodrew Wilson, Robert Byrd, the Clintons, Harry Truman...?
					

The Democrat Party is the Party of Hate. Democrats were the slave owners in the South that pushed for the Kansas-Nebraska Act that promoted slavery beyond the South. They were the state leaders who voted to leave the Union after the first Republican President, Abraham Lincoln was elected. After...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*


----------

